# The Full Body Experiment



## GFR (Jun 24, 2006)

I have started a new workout ( one I have never done before) so here is the notes on how it goes. Thanks to P-fink and CowPimp for helping me with it.....but I will just be experimenting the first month so it will change a bit over time.


This is the first time in 15 weeks I have done any pushing movements, shoulder feels good now so here it goes.

DB incline press: 60lbs 3x15 ( just going light on all pressing the first 3 weeks)...felt good...no pain.

Dead Lifts: 315Lbs 4x5 ( I was going to do them first but this Frat kid was doing 55lb BB curls in the squat/dead lift area ).

Lat pulls: 3x10

seated DB press: 45lbs 3x12 ( very light) felt good...no pain.

DB rows: 90Lbs 3x10

Dips: 2x10

DB cursl: 55lbs 2x10

*
The Basic workout I will be doing

** Workout 1. ( Monday)*

Dead lifts 3x6
Bench 2x10
DB rows 3x6
Lat pulls 3x8
Military 3x10
standing calf raise 3x12
2 sets of some bicep thing

*Workout 2. (Friday)*

ATG squat 3x6
SLDL 2x10
DB incline 3x12
seated DB press 3x12
T-bar rows 3x10
Pullups pronated grip   3x10
Skull crushers 3x10 or cgbp


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2006)

Solid startout. What does your routine look like as of now?


----------



## topolo (Jun 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have started a new workout ( one I have never done before) so here is the notes on how it goes. Thanks to P-fink and CowPimp for helping me with it.....but I will just be experimenting the first month so it will change a bit over time.
> 
> 
> This is the first time in 15 weeks I have done any pushing movements, shoulder feels good now so here it goes.
> ...





c+


----------



## MyK (Jun 27, 2006)

*****************Ghey Thread Alert************************


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2006)

Good luck with this Foreman.  I think you'll enjoy a full body program as a nice change of pace.  At only twice a week, you probably won't need to do much unloading.

Be very careful with your progression on the pressing movements; shoulder impingment is a bitch and it comes back to haunt people.  Do you do any rotator cuff, scapular stabilizer, and/or flexibility work to help prevent future reoccurences?


----------



## GFR (Jun 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good luck with this Foreman.  I think you'll enjoy a full body program as a nice change of pace.  At only twice a week, you probably won't need to do much unloading.
> 
> Be very careful with your progression on the pressing movements; shoulder impingment is a bitch and it comes back to haunt people.*  Do you do any rotator cuff, scapular stabilizer, and/or flexibility work to help prevent future reoccurences?*


Yes I do it with both workouts...not sure if that is too much though? 

I have no plans to hit the presses hard  ever again....I will stiick to the light weight ( 50-60lb DB) for the next 4-5 workouts then move up very slowly.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes I do it with both workouts...not sure if that is too much though?



That's fine.  Recommendations seem to usually be 2-3 times per week, except for flexibility training, which can be more frequently than that.




> I have no plans to hit the presses hard  ever again....I will stiick to the light weight ( 50-60lb DB) for the next 4-5 workouts then move up very slowly.



Smart move.  It sucks, but hopefully it means you can extend your lifting career.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 29, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> c+




D-


----------



## GFR (Jun 29, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> c+





			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> D-


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2006)

Squat 295lb 3x6
SLDL 185 2x12
DB incline 60lbs 3x12
seated DB press 50lbs 3x12
Db rows 100 3x8
Pullups pronated grip   3x12,11,8
Skull crushers 115lbs 3x10 

wt 248


----------



## topolo (Jul 4, 2006)

what is your bf right now?


----------



## GFR (Jul 4, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> what is your bf right now?


More than yours


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

nice avatar.


----------



## GFR (Jul 16, 2006)

7-16-2006

249.9lbs

DB incline
50x12
60x12
70x12
80x10
Felt good, I might try to hit chest hard again....but not to failure ever again.

DB seated press (deltoids)
50x10
60x10
70x10
70x10....all push sets very easy and light

Latt pulls 4x10

DB rows
70x10
80x10
90x10
100x7

cable latterals ( delts) 2x12

DB seated curls 50x10,8

one arm seated db tri ext 35x12, 40x12, 40x12

shrugs 2x8

shoulder felt good, think I can train hard again...feels 100% healed


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 7-16-2006
> 
> 249.9lbs



What a Fatty -


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2006)

Good to see a workout in here once in a while.


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2006)

Knee is fucked so upper/off/off/uppre/off/off/off, for the next 2-3 weeks.

7-31-2006

WT 254

DB incline:
75x12
85x12
95x12....very eazy sets

DB military:
65x12
75x12
85x12

Latteral raises 2x15

DB rows:
85x6
95x6
105x6
105x6

Lat pulls 3x10-12

shrugs:
315 2x12

DB curls 
50 2x10

some pussy tricep isolation 2xwhatever

also did shoulder rehab work 1/4 before workout 3/4 after.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2006)

Good workout, are you going to keep upping the weight on the pushing crap?

What is wrong with the knee?


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Good workout, are you going to keep upping the weight on the pushing crap?
> 
> What is wrong with the knee?


Shoulder feels better....I have only been hitting it once every 10-14 days....now I will try 2x a week but never training to failure.

Fucked up the knee this last year running....think it is done, Deads and squats don't hurt it so in a few weeks I will try them again....*might even do deads this week.*


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 31, 2006)

#13


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Shoulder feels better....I have only been hitting it once every 10-14 days....now I will try 2x a week but never training to failure.
> 
> Fucked up the knee this last year running....think it is done, Deads and squats don't hurt it so in a few weeks I will try them again....*might even do deads this week.*



I've had knee pains from aerobic stuff like running and tennis, but it never will bother my while lifting weights. Are you totally ruling out a raw bench comp. in the future?


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I've had knee pains from aerobic stuff like running and tennis, but it never will bother my while lifting weights. Are you totally ruling out a raw bench comp. *in the future?*


Yes, I'm done with any comp dreams. My body can't handle the heavy weights. Now at 255 I just want to cut up around 225-230 and stay slim year round...I can hit  about 425 Raw now and thats enough, just want to keep that strenght level at 225-230 and cut.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm done with any comp dreams. My body can't handle the heavy weights. Now at 255 I just want to cut up around 225-230 and stay slim year round...I can hit  about 425 Raw now and thats enough, just want to keep that strenght level at 225-230 and cut.



You can do it!


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2006)

Aug 6 

Wt 255

DB incline
90x12
110x12
110x12

DB seated press ( delts)
65x10
75x10
75x10.....*delts felt weak today*

Dips 3x12

DB rows 
85x8
95x8
95x8
95x6

Lat pulls 3x12

seated DB curls 55x10,8

Shrugs 365x10,10,8


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2006)

I heard lat pills are a great new supplement.


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I heard lat pills are a great new supplement.


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I heard lat pills are a great new supplement.



They may also be the cure for I.L.S. -


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 6, 2006)

Time to hang up your sneakers


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2006)

Best of luck to ya Foreman. Good to see you outa the open chat section and back where the big boys play!   Hope the knee gets better.


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2006)

DB incline 
80x20
80x20

DB seated press
50x20
50x20

cable row 2x15
CGPD 2x20

DB curls
50x14

Shrugs 2x15

Rotator rehab work


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 10, 2006)

You decided to change things up a bit, I see. How did it feel to do the high reps? Are you planning to do high reps once a week or something? What's wrong with your knees anyway?


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> You decided to change things up a bit, I see. How did it feel to do the high reps? Are you planning to do high reps once a week or something? What's wrong with your knees anyway?


Yes, I decided to hit high reps once a week on my upper 2 day. In the past it worked well for building power and size. My knee is just fucked for life I think. Some day I will get a MRI or something to see what the real problem is, but for now I'm just going to baby it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

wt 258

DB incline 
110x12
110x12
110x10

DB press seated 
60x10
65x10
65x10

dips 2x10

CGPD 2x10

DB rows
100x6
105x6
105x6

lat pulls 3x12

shrugs
315x10
315x10

DB curls
55x10
55x9


shoulder rehab work 15-20 rep sets


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice DB rows. Are your knees feeling any better this week? Shit, can you shrug a lot of weight, that is some big boy weight. What's CGPD???


----------



## GFR (Aug 14, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice DB rows. Are your knees feeling any better this week? Shit, can you shrug a lot of weight, that is some big boy weight. What's *CGPD*???


CGPD...close grip puill down.

Did some light cardio....knees still hurt.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 14, 2006)

CGPD- yeah right... I'm a bit thick this morning... I thought you just miss typed CGBP.

Is it just your knees that give you problems or is it your joints in general? Do they hurt all the time or just when you lift?


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

Started boxing training again today, wow I'm out of shape. I worked with my trainer for 45 min then did some speed bag work for about 3 rounds after that. I am dropping the weight work down to once a week....just a total body workout 12-15 reps 3-4 sets per muscle group.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Boxing...cool. Do you plan on any matches? I've put some thought into boxing but there are no good gyms around here.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> Boxing...cool. Do you plan on any matches? I've put some thought into boxing but there are no good gyms around here.


In about a month I will start sparring and see what is up at that point.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Noice


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 25, 2006)

Pathetic!


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wt 261

DB incline
115x12
115x12

DB military
70x12
7012

DB rows 
95x10
95x10

Latpulls 2x12

shrugs 
275x12
275x12

Shoulder rehab work


----------



## durk (Aug 26, 2006)

your lazy


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

durk said:


> your lazy


so


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

hahahaha

Did you invite any friends from the gym for pancakes?


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Did you invite any friends from the gym for *pancakes*?


ROFL That was my Custom User Title the first time I used this pic.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

lawleroflsadl!!


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Wt 261
> 
> DB incline
> 115x12
> 115x12


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> ROFL That was my Custom User Title the first time I used this pic.



RAFALFMAOFAUVYFAU*I(WOIERUHJKFAf9f382903r98iufkj2ewacjvdsvbiueiof powefg903498t


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



wtf what?


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


 					Originally Posted by *P-funk* 
_just shut the fuck up dumb ass._


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Originally Posted by *P-funk*
> _just shut the fuck up dumb ass._


----------



## Trouble (Aug 27, 2006)

*laughing my ass off..*

Foreman, you can't use a quote to backhand another member...even if its a funkadelic classic...

*still laughing*

What's your estimated bodyfat percent Foreman?


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 27, 2006)

Trouble said:


> *laughing my ass off..*
> 
> * Foreman, you can't use a quote to backhand another member...even if its a funkadelic classic...*
> 
> ...



Why not?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 27, 2006)

Trouble said:


> What's your estimated bodyfat percent Foreman?



3.1 %


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

Trouble said:


> *laughing my ass off..*
> 
> Foreman, you can't use a quote to backhand another member...even if its a funkadelic classic...
> 
> ...


It was 18.5% but I gained 2 lbs so 19% or so. I just want to get it down to 11% By 2007 then to 9% by next summer.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 27, 2006)

You might make it down to 14% by Jan 2007, if you are super careful (and skip the festivities at Thanksgiving and Christmas)...but dropping it by half in four months..?

Not very realistic.  Not in the Fall, with declining environmental factors (light level, thermal daytime averages) signal for seasonal slowdown in metabolic rates.

Hmm.  Unless you use a lightbox and sauna, as well as vegetable and protein rich diet and frequent short bouts of cardio.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

17 weeks x 1.5 lbs = 25.5 lbs. Not sure what % that is but it's my goal  by Jan 2007.

So 260 - 25 = 235, seems like that would be about a 8-9% loss in B fat.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 27, 2006)

Funny new avatar (talk about a fat cat!)

Weight loss usually progresses smoothly until you hit natural set point plateaus at ~15/15% and 10-12%, as body mass metabolic rates shift to compensate for "starvation", then it crawls off..and usually not very well in the winter..summmer maybe..  Of course, you have gained and lost fat before, like most of us. I presume you'll use 'chemical aides' to facilitate loss rate.

Good luck.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

Location: Litter bawks, lawl!


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Funny new avatar (talk about a fat cat!)
> 
> Weight loss usually progresses smoothly until you hit natural set point plateaus at ~15/15% and 10-12%, as body mass metabolic rates shift to compensate for "starvation", then it crawls off..and usually not very well in the winter..summmer maybe..  Of course, you have gained and lost fat before, like most of us. *I presume you'll use 'chemical aides' to facilitate loss rate.*
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Location: Litter bawks, lawl!


Merow


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Stair master 10 min hit

light isolation work for delts ( shoulder felt odd today so why fuck with it) 

Light rows 3 sets 20 reps all angles
light bicep and tricep isolation work 2 sets each 20 reps
shrugs 2x20


Shoulder rehab

Stair master 10 min hit...this kicked my ass


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

Go Foreman go!

How's the wacky tabacky deal going?


----------



## FrankT (Sep 4, 2006)

Love the frequent updates.


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2006)

Boxed today
50min of hell


----------



## FrankT (Sep 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Boxed today
> 50min of hell



Do your joints ever hurt the next day, from boxing? Like actual pain as opposed to soreness?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Boxed today
> 50min of hell



I schooled you son.


50 minutes = catabolic.


----------

